# My little toe :(



## katie (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok this probably doesnt need a whole new thread but im a little bit worried 

I was doing bar work all weekend at a festival and have been on my feet for 2 days straight.  Half of my little toe on one foot is numb today, gahhhh!  I hope it is ok, and will come back to life by tomorrow.  Has this ever happened to anyone?  I should have worn more comfortable shoes really


----------



## kimberly1.5 (Jul 6, 2009)

This has happened to me too - though I'm pretty sure I broke this toe a while ago so it's more susceptible to this numbness. It happens sometimes when I exercise - the little bugger just goes numb. But it comes back eventually (I think, or maybe I just forget it exists!!)

Which festival were you working?


----------



## katie (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, hopefully it will come back to life then :/ lol

It wasn't an exciting festival im affraid, just a local one   It was good fun though.


----------



## Munjeeta (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh no! Poor little toe! I'm trying to think if I've ever had numbness but I can't remember... I'm sure it'll come round, just make sure you get it checked out if it doesn't in a day or 2!


----------



## katie (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I will do, ive already got a GP appointment coming up.  I just panicked after all the scary posts weve had on here lately


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 6, 2009)

katie said:


> Ok this probably doesnt need a whole new thread but im a little bit worried
> 
> I was doing bar work all weekend at a festival and have been on my feet for 2 days straight.  Half of my little toe on one foot is numb today, gahhhh!  I hope it is ok, and will come back to life by tomorrow.  Has this ever happened to anyone?  I should have worn more comfortable shoes really



Hi Twin , dont worry !! I get it all the time from wearing high heels !! i never learn , the feeling will come back , sometimes it can take a few days to get back to normal tho.


----------



## katie (Jul 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , dont worry !! I get it all the time from wearing high heels !! i never learn , the feeling will come back , sometimes it can take a few days to get back to normal tho.



oh pheeeew.  I wasnt wearing the most comfortable shoes in the world, so I think that must be it.  I would never have worried about this kind of thing usually, but this place has made me paranoid haha


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Twin , dont worry !! I get it all the time from wearing high heels !! i never learn , the feeling will come back , sometimes it can take a few days to get back to normal tho.



Tsk! Me too! Erm....

I ran the Hague half-marathon shortly before I was diagnosed and ALL my toes went numb - it took them a couple of days to recover, but I still get numbness in them after a run.


----------



## katie (Jul 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Tsk! Me too! Erm....
> 
> I ran the Hague half-marathon shortly before I was diagnosed and ALL my toes went numb - it took them a couple of days to recover, but I still get numbness in them after a run.



wow i was properly starting to worry and honestly thought my toe might fall off 

i'll go back to my laid back way of think now haha

Northe, you always joke about cross dressing...


----------



## wakman (Jul 6, 2009)

katie said:


> wow i was properly starting to worry and honestly thought my toe might fall off
> 
> i'll go back to my laid back way of think now haha
> 
> Northe, you always joke about cross dressing...



I think picture evidence needs to be provided to back up his story. "any chance Northe"


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Tsk! Me too! Erm....
> 
> I ran the Hague half-marathon shortly before I was diagnosed and ALL my toes went numb - it took them a couple of days to recover, but I still get numbness in them after a run.



My god !! I'm not surprised , i can just about walk in heels let alone run a marathon in them !! well done Northerner , you are a lesson to us all


----------



## katie (Jul 8, 2009)

Toe update: It is still numb tonight nooo   I'm going to start willing it to wake up, uma thurman styley.


----------



## katie (Jul 8, 2009)

It's still dead today, so ive booked myself in for a GP appointment. God I feel like a hypercondriac these days


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 8, 2009)

katie said:


> It's still dead today, so ive booked myself in for a GP appointment. God I feel like a hypercondriac these days



Hope the toe is better and you got on OK with the doctor.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

katie said:


> It's still dead today, so ive booked myself in for a GP appointment. God I feel like a hypercondriac these days



Yes well as Ive been told by certain people (YOU!) get it sorted out !! better to feel like a hypocondriac than to leave it !! , let me know how it goes


----------



## katie (Jul 8, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Hope the toe is better and you got on OK with the doctor.



I fogot to mention... I couldn't get an appointment for 2 weeks  So it will probably be cured by the time I get there  I do need to go for another reason though, so it's ok.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes well as Ive been told by certain people (YOU!) get it sorted out !! better to feel like a hypocondriac than to leave it !! , let me know how it goes



Haha, yes twin. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 8, 2009)

If it's realy bothering you and you can't wait two weeks to see doctor, you can always go into A&E. You could be there for ages, but you get seen today and not in two weeks time. 

I agree it is better to seem like a hypocondriack than sit and worry needlessly!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

katie said:


> I fogot to mention... I couldn't get an appointment for 2 weeks  So it will probably be cured by the time I get there  I do need to go for another reason though, so it's ok....



Hi katie, my GP surgery has an 'open house' where you just go along without an appointment and see whichever doctor comes free first. I usually prefer to see one particular GP though and usually have to wait a week or two for an appointment. Alternatively, is there an NHS walk-in centre you could go to? Or, might it be a good idea to ring NHS Direct to see if they have any suggestions? Explain that you are diabetic and worried about it as it doesn't seem to be getting better.


----------



## katie (Jul 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi katie, my GP surgery has an 'open house' where you just go along without an appointment and see whichever doctor comes free first. I usually prefer to see one particular GP though and usually have to wait a week or two for an appointment. Alternatively, is there an NHS walk-in centre you could go to? Or, might it be a good idea to ring NHS Direct to see if they have any suggestions? Explain that you are diabetic and worried about it as it doesn't seem to be getting better.



I'm back in this thread to moan again 

I'm almost worried enough to phone nhs direct or go to an emergency appointment.  I just reeeaaally can't imagine what they would do about it?? lol.  

Ive looked up the symptoms on the internet and diabetic neuropathy keeps comeing up, nooooo surely I can't have any so soon?  I'm worried.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 10, 2009)

ring up on monday and say that you really need to be seen, hopefully they will be able to set your mind at ease. When was the last time that you had a feet check?


----------



## katie (Jul 10, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> ring up on monday and say that you really need to be seen, hopefully they will be able to set your mind at ease. When was the last time that you had a feet check?



Thanks, think I will.  

It has been at least a year since I had my feet checked, maybe 18 months.  He has only ever poked the bit under my toes though, never my actualy toes


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 10, 2009)

katie said:


> Thanks, think I will.
> 
> It has been at least a year since I had my feet checked, maybe 18 months.  He has only ever poked the bit under my toes though, never my actualy toes



Twin get it checked now !!!!


----------



## katie (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, as long as you reply to my questions aimed at you today 

Are you drunk yet??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 11, 2009)

katie said:


> ok, as long as you reply to my questions aimed at you today
> 
> Are you drunk yet??



What questions ??  Umm just abit tipsy


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2009)

hope the toe gets better soon katie


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Jul 11, 2009)

Hope little wee wee wee all the way gets better soon!

This thread made me think im not sure I would even know if my toe/s went numb


----------



## katie (Jul 12, 2009)

hehe you would probably notice.  I noticed because when I walk it feels a bit funny, because umm i cant feel it properly 

Thanks steff


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

is it still numb then Katie? , get it sorted !! and no more heels lol  Im terrible for shoes , and because I'm so short I wear 5 inch heels , ah Asos I love your shoes !!


----------



## katie (Jul 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> is it still numb then Katie? , get it sorted !! and no more heels lol  Im terrible for shoes , and because I'm so short I wear 5 inch heels , ah Asos I love your shoes !!



lol the funny thing is i dont even wear high heels  they were like summery sandels and they were quite uncomfortable the whole weekend, oops.  I hate being tall and can walk in heels haha, i would like to wear them though. I friggin' love Asos, I buy my dresses from there 

Yes it is still numb  If I go to the doctors how will they make it come alive??  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

katie said:


> lol the funny thing is i dont even wear high heels  they were like summery sandels and they were quite uncomfortable the whole weekend, oops.  I hate being tall and can walk in heels haha, i would like to wear them though. I friggin' love Asos, I buy my dresses from there
> 
> Yes it is still numb  If I go to the doctors how will they make it come alive??  lol



Ha ha Asos is my special friend lol  I love them soooo much. Umm I dont know how they will bring your toe out of its diabetic coma , have you tried massaging it ? thats what I had to do when mine went to sleep  and I hate feet lol , Ive got abit of a phobia about them ewww . I had to just rub it all the time to get the circulation going again. Get Well Soon Toe !!


----------



## katie (Jul 12, 2009)

hey i replied to this earlier... maybe i forgot to click post lol

I have tried massaging it but not much, I might have to start doing it a lot then hehe - I hate feet too eew!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

katie said:


> hey i replied to this earlier... maybe i forgot to click post lol
> 
> I have tried massaging it but not much, I might have to start doing it a lot then hehe - I hate feet too eew!



I know feet eww , but at least its your  own foot you have to do not someone elses , that would be nasty lol


----------



## katie (Jul 12, 2009)

lol yeah this is true, although theyd probably have nice feet than me hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

katie said:


> lol yeah this is true, although theyd probably have nice feet than me hehe



I think all feet are nasty looking lol , ewww , i could never touch someone elses lol , I'd run away


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2009)

It's something that certainly crossed my mind when I went to the podiatrists. My feet are quite reasonable looking, especially considering all the running I have done on them. But imagine what gross examples they must be presented with during the course of a working day! Not a job I could ever do, unless maybe I was personal pedicurist to KB...


----------



## runner (Jul 12, 2009)

Katie, don't know if you saw my thread about numb toes too?  Went to GP on Friday - he said it was just due to pressure on the nerve around the toe joint (where people get bunions).  But, like you,  don;rt wear high heels and have been searing open-toed sandals    I'm also fairly tall (5' 7 1/2 " - yes the half " _is_ important! Hope you get seen quickly to put your mind at rest!

I had some reflexology a few years back, prior to hyperthyroid and diabetes diagnosis - heaven! You should get KB to do a course Northe.  Interestingly she kept asking me if I had a health problem connected with the chest area.


----------



## katie (Jul 12, 2009)

runner said:


> Katie, don't know if you saw my thread about numb toes too?  Went to GP on Friday - he said it was just due to pressure on the nerve around the toe joint (where people get bunions).  But, like you,  don;rt wear high heels and have been searing open-toed sandals    I'm also fairly tall (5' 7 1/2 " - yes the half " _is_ important! Hope you get seen quickly to put your mind at rest!
> 
> I had some reflexology a few years back, prior to hyperthyroid and diabetes diagnosis - heaven! You should get KB to do a course Northe.  Interestingly she kept asking me if I had a health problem connected with the chest area.



No I must have missed your thread!  Hehe that's funny because i'm 5' 7 1/2" too   It sounds like it could be that for me too.  I was wearing open-toed sandals but was standing up all weekend and that toe was definitely getting a bit squashed!!

Did they say it would come back to life again??


----------



## runner (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, he said the feeling should come back, but I'm still at a loss to see what footwear caused it in the 1st place!


----------



## katie (Jul 12, 2009)

runner said:


> Yes, he said the feeling should come back, but I'm still at a loss to see what footwear caused it in the 1st place!



hmm yes, i guess you weren't on your feet more than usual then?


----------



## runner (Jul 12, 2009)

katie said:


> hmm yes, i guess you weren't on your feet more than usual then?



Well, I'm not sure when the numbness started - noticed it when I was inspecting some red spots along the side of my foot and around the edge of the big toes.  Had been in Center Parcs and walking everywhere a week or two before....


----------



## katie (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive just got back from the lovely GP (she's my new favourite).

She said that my footwear damaged the nerve that goes up the right side of my little toe and that nerves are really rubbish at healing themselves so it can take months to heal!!  There is a nerve that splits off and goes to the left side of the little toe and the right side of the one next to it, so thats how she knows - wow clever (err well I thought so anyway ).

So all is fine, nothing to do with diabetes THANK GOD!!


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 23, 2009)

Phew!  Glad to hear all's well!!

I did a 50 mile yomp years ago (don't ask why!) and stupidly listened the old advice about wearing the next size up boots (feet heat, expand, you don't rub..."they" said!)...well, either "they" are idiots or it might have worked if I'd got the right size to start with, doh!! (think that makes me the idiot!!). I finished the march but my heels were raw (thank God for flip flops!) & over the next few weeks all my toe nails turned black & dropped off! Yuk!!!  Fascinating to watch, but Yuk!!!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 23, 2009)

Always best to buy shoes / boots in the afternoon, when your feet have swollen a bit, adjust lacing if required - it will be necessary in 50 miles and when changing between up and downhill, tape any spots as soon as they become hot or uncomfortable, experiment with sock combinations before a long hike. Outdoor footwar fitters are generally very good these days.


----------



## katie (Jul 23, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Phew!  Glad to hear all's well!!
> 
> I did a 50 mile yomp years ago (don't ask why!) and stupidly listened the old advice about wearing the next size up boots (feet heat, expand, you don't rub..."they" said!)...well, either "they" are idiots or it might have worked if I'd got the right size to start with, doh!! (think that makes me the idiot!!). I finished the march but my heels were raw (thank God for flip flops!) & over the next few weeks all my toe nails turned black & dropped off! Yuk!!!  Fascinating to watch, but Yuk!!!



ouch!! that sounds painful!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Katie...

Glad your little toe is soon going to be better...and its nothing related to diabetes...

That reminds me I must make an appointment for Nathan to see the Doctor....His little toe nail has split in half...ouch.....

Heidi
x


----------



## katie (Jul 23, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Katie...
> 
> Glad your little toe is soon going to be better...and its nothing related to diabetes...
> 
> ...



thanks heidi  I would have been really worried if it was to do with diabetes after only 5 years!

Aww poor Nath, hope it heals up soon


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2009)

hi katie glad tis all getting sorted and it aint related to diabetes  bet your relieved


----------



## katie (Jul 23, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi katie glad tis all getting sorted and it aint related to diabetes  bet your relieved



yes i am! thanks steff


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 23, 2009)

katie said:


> ouch!! that sounds painful!!



Nah, just grossly fascinating!  My hubby has since modified the "Cletus the slack-jawed yokel" song from the simpsons to my name & "lose their toenails"... you can probably tell he's not a professional commedian!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 23, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive just got back from the lovely GP (she's my new favourite).
> 
> She said that my footwear damaged the nerve that goes up the right side of my little toe and that nerves are really rubbish at healing themselves so it can take months to heal!!  There is a nerve that splits off and goes to the left side of the little toe and the right side of the one next to it, so thats how she knows - wow clever (err well I thought so anyway ).
> 
> So all is fine, nothing to do with diabetes THANK GOD!!



Wow thats good news twin !! what a relief


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

thats good news katie. Did you get your BP sorted aswell?


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> thats good news katie. Did you get your BP sorted aswell?



Haha you remembered, but me and my doctor forgot   Literally as I was walking out I realised that I forgot to ask her to check it.  She remembered everything else (which I found really impressive, because it's been nearly a month!!).  I will need to get back anyway now for her to check it and give me my prescription. GRR I hate having to go to the GP so much.


----------



## Samc3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi.. I know this threat was literally 10 yrs ago! But did your little toe ever return to normal again? I have the exact same thing after standing for 2 days at a concert I was working at  it feels so weird when I walk now and I’m worried it won’t go back to normal.. if you still use the site please let me know what happened to your toe? And how long it took if you can remember! Ha!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 6, 2019)

Samc3 said:


> Hi.. I know this threat was literally 10 yrs ago! But did your little toe ever return to normal again? I have the exact same thing after standing for 2 days at a concert I was working at  it feels so weird when I walk now and I’m worried it won’t go back to normal.. if you still use the site please let me know what happened to your toe? And how long it took if you can remember! Ha!


Hello @Samc3 . Welcome to the forum .
Are their any other changes to your toe, ie colour ,bruising , blister etc.


----------



## Samc3 (Jun 6, 2019)

No nothing like that just the numbness. My shoes were squishing it a little and I was wearing them for 11 hrs and stood most of that time so I’m sure I’ve compressed a nerve :/


----------

